

PonyOS - A hobby operating system for everypony - klange
http://www.ponyos.org/#

======
tinco
Awesome project! Thanks for making a cool easter version of it so it got
enough exposure for me to see it :) I have to ask though, why make another
POSIX os, don't we have enough of those already?

Also, you mention you have it working on your Dell mini and it runs vim, does
that mean you develop on it? It is my dream to someday have an OS I wrote
myself that I can code on to make it better :)

------
matt_heimer
Somehow I feel responsible this - I shouldn't have forced that OMG Ponies
theme on the osdev.org forums on April 1st all those years.

